# سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟



## I like almase7 (5 يوليو 2007)

*صراحة لاادري كيف اقوله لكن اتمنى تفهمون علي ,,, 

نحن المسلمين نؤمن بان هناك اخره ويوم القيامة وجنة ونار وان جميع الموتى سيحيون وسياحسبهم الله يوم الحساب,,,





لكن انتم ماذا سيحدث لكم بعد الموت على ماظن ولست متاكده انكم ستحيون
لكن هل هناك نار وجنه ويوم الحساب ؟؟؟ 

؟؟؟*


----------



## mase7ya (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .................؟؟*

النار الى هى جهنم مكان الناس الاشرار اما الجنة هى مكان الاخيار والقديسين الراقدين مع يسوع الى الابد


----------



## I like almase7 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .................؟؟*

*

اهاا معناه ان هناك جنة ونار ,,

كيف اشرار ؟؟

كيف تكون صفات الاشرار الذين في النار وفق الانجيل,,,

وانا اريد ان اعرف كيف ستحاسبون ,,,

لاني لاعرف هذا الشي ,,,

يعني ان احنا المسلمين عندنا يوم الحساب او يوم القيامه,,,

هل هذا عندكم ام لا ؟؟؟

ام بعد الموت ستجدون انفسكم في الجنه او في النار ,,,

اريد شخص يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع لاني لااعرفه ,,, *


----------



## استفانوس (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .................؟؟*

*نعم نحن المسيحيين لانومن بالجنة المفهومة عند المسلمين 
بل نومن بالحياة الابدية بجوار الرب
فنحن لاننتظر فردوسا مفقود بل فردوسا مردود
ولك ياعزيزي بعض الشواهد
الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة ابدية
يوحنا 6: 47 
الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة
يوحنا 5: 24
كل من امن بالمسيح ربا وفاديا وجعل الروح القدس شراع مركبته
فذاك ليس له دينونة بل مكافأة
ام النار نحن ايضا نومن انها موجودة ولكن ليست لنا بل هي معدة لابليس وملائكته
وكل من لايومن بخطة الله الآب تجاهه*


----------



## I like almase7 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .................؟؟*



استفانوس قال:


> *نعم نحن المسيحيين لانومن بالجنة المفهومة عند المسلمين *
> 
> *حسنا*
> 
> ...


 
*وماهو الدليل على ذلك من الانجيل ؟؟ *

*هل هذا يعني نحن المسلمون ايضا في النار في نظركم لاننا لانعتبر المسيح اله ؟؟؟*

*لقد فهمت ان هناك جنة ونار *

*لكن هل سيكون هناك يوم حساب ام لا ؟؟؟*

*والشكر موصول لك يااستيفانوس على ردك وللعضوه مسيحيه*

*لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لشخصكم *


----------



## استفانوس (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .................؟؟*



> وماهو الدليل على ذلك من الانجيل ؟؟




*اخي الفاضل
لو انك قرأت كلامي لوجت الدليل*


> هل هذا يعني نحن المسلمون ايضا في النار في نظركم لاننا لانعتبر المسيح اله ؟؟؟


*الله لاينظر الى الدين او العقيدة بل ينظرالى القلب
انا اعرف كثير من المسلمين اسماءهم احمد ومحمد ومحمود
ولكن يومنون بان الله خالق الاكون كلمتة موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ونالوا الخلاص بدم يسوع المسيح*


> لكن هل سيكون هناك يوم حساب ام لا ؟؟؟


*للمومن لايوجد حساب بمعنى الحساب بل له مكافأة ولايوجد دينونة على كل من هم للمسيح
الدينونة لكل من لم يومن*


> والشكر موصول لك يااستيفانوس على ردك


*العفو ياعزيزي هذا ما تعلمناه من رب الارباب يسوع
مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب 
الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة*


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .................؟؟*



I like almase7 قال:


> *وماهو الدليل على ذلك من الانجيل ؟؟ *
> 
> *هل هذا يعني نحن المسلمون ايضا في النار في نظركم لاننا لانعتبر المسيح اله ؟؟؟*




لا علاقة كونك مسلم ام بوذي ام اي اسم اخر
الخلاص هو في المسيح يسوع و الايمان به كأله و بخطة خلاصه و الفداء على عود الصليب
و كل من لا يؤمن بذلك فسوف يدان بحسب اعماله و خطيئته التي نعلم انها اجتازت كل الناس و اصبح الكل مستحق الموت لان اجرة الخطيئة موت
و كما هو مذكور في رومية 8:
اذا لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح . 



*



لقد فهمت ان هناك جنة ونار 

لكن هل سيكون هناك يوم حساب ام لا ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يوم الحساب بحسب فكرك هو يسمى الدينونة في المسيحية و التي فيها سيدين المسيح العالم

سلام و نعمة
*


----------



## I like almase7 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .................؟؟*



استفانوس قال:


> *اخي الفاضل*
> *لو انك قرأت كلامي لوجت الدليل*
> 
> 
> ...


 
*وشكرا ,,,*




My Rock قال:


> [/color][/size][/size]
> 
> لا علاقة كونك مسلم ام بوذي ام اي اسم اخر
> الخلاص هو في المسيح يسوع و الايمان به كأله و بخطة خلاصه و الفداء على عود الصليب
> ...


 
*وشكرااا,,,*


----------



## استفانوس (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

*العفو 
اهلا بك وباأسئلتك​*


----------



## I like almase7 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

*لماذا لم ترد على تعليقاتي باجوبتك 

براحتك

وشكراا ,,, *


----------



## good_man (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه


كى تحصل على الحياه الابديه 

ليس عليك الا الاعتراف بان المسيح خلصك من خطاياك

وبعد كدا برحتك اعمل الى عايزه 

وبعدين روح خد صك ب50 او 100 جنيه او مش عارف الاسعار بالضبط

وبعد كدا خلاص قد غوفر لك 

هل ترا كيف الموضوع سهل

هذه هى المسيحيه ببسطتها​


----------



## Tabitha (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*



> good_man قال:
> 
> 
> > الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه​
> ...




*مين إنت يا حضرت ياللي وصفت لينا المسيحية ببساطة!

ملحوظة: إجاباتي بنفس إسلوبك الغير جاد
لإن من مشاركتك أنت غير جاد بالمحاورة وجاي تتريق فقط ومش عايز تعرف
خالليك على عماك!*


----------



## I like almase7 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*



good_man قال:


> الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه​
> 
> 
> كى تحصل على الحياه الابديه ​
> ...


 
*صحيح الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام  ,,, لكن ماذا نفعل يااخي هم بيحبوو دينهم ,,,* 

*وشكرا على تعليقك بالموضوع :teeth_smile:*

*لك كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام,,,*


----------



## I like almase7 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> *مين إنت يا حضرت ياللي وصفت لينا المسيحية ببساطة!*
> 
> *ملحوظة: إجاباتي بنفس إسلوبك الغير جاد*
> *لإن من مشاركتك أنت غير جاد بالمحاورة وجاي تتريق فقط ومش عايز تعرف*
> *خالليك على عماك!*


 
*لابأس لاتتعصب*

*لكن صحيح ماقاله*

* اليس من المهم ان نؤمن بيسوع لكي ننال الدينونه هذا والله تعلمته من موضوعي *

*صحيح ماقلته ام لا؟؟ *

*وهناك ايضا شي اسمه صكوك غفران اذا اخطأتم بس ( مسألة حسابه الله يعلم )*

* لااريد ان اكذب*

*كلامي ليس في استهزاء انا اقول الحقيقه ان اخطأت اتمنى ان توضح لي *

*وسوف اسامحك *

*وشكرا لمرورك بموضوعي *

*لك كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لشخصك الكريم *


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*



I like almase7 قال:


> *لابأس لاتتعصب*
> 
> *لكن صحيح ماقاله*
> 
> ...







مو بس ان نؤمن فقط بان المسيح سيصلب و بس حندخل الجنة و نعمل اي حاجة احنا عايزينها

ان نؤمن بفداء المسيح لنا معناه ان ننفذ تعاليمه و وصايه




قال السيد المسيح
 
21 ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات . بل الذي
يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات . 22 كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا
وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة . 23 فحينئذ أصرّح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط . اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم 24 فكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ويعمل بها اشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على
الصخر . 25 فنزل المطر وجاءت الانهار وهبت الرياح ووقعت على ذلك البيت فلم
يسقط . لانه كان مؤسسا على الصخر . 26 وكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ولا يعمل بها يشبّه برجل جاهل بنى بيته
على الرمل . 27 فنزل المطر وجاءت الانهار وهبت الرياح وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط .
وكان سقوطه عظيما 28  



و هذه هي وصايا الله العشرة.

(1) "لا يكن لك آلهة أخري غيري". 

(2) "لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا، ولا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق، وما في الأرض من تحت، وما في الماء من تحت الأرض.  لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن

(3)  "لا تنطق باسم الرب الهك باطلا، لأن الرب لا يبريء من نطق باسمه باطلا"

(4) "اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه.  

(5)  "أكرم أباك وأمك لكي تطول أيامك علي الأرض التي يعطيك الرب الهك".

(6)  "لا تقتل

(7)  "لا تزن

(8)  "لا تسرق.

(9)  "لا تشهد علي قريبك شهادة زور

(10)  "لا تشته بيت قريبك.  لا تشته امرأة قريبك، ولا عبده، ولا أمته، ولا ثوره، ولا حماره، ولا شيئا مما لقريبك"

و هاذي ايضا التطويبات من المسيح


متى ٥، ١-١٦

«طوبى لفقراء الروح فإنّ لهم ملكوت السماوات.
طوبى للودعاء فإنّهم يرثون الأرض.
طوبى للمحزونين فإنّهم يعزَّون.
طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البِرّ فإنّهم يُشبعون.
طوبى للرحماء فإنّهم يُرحمون.
طوبى لأطهار القلوب فإنهم يشاهدون الله.
طوبي للساعين إلى السلام فإنّهم أبناء الله يُدْعون.
طوبى للمضطهدين على البر فإنّ لهم ملكوت السموات.
طوبى لكم إذا شتموكم واضطهدوكم وافتروا عليكم كلّ كذب من أجلي، إفرحوا وابتهجوا إنّ أجركم في السموات عظيم، فهكذا اضطهدوا الأنبياء من قبلكم.
أنتم ملح الأرض، فإذا فسد الملح، فأيّ شيء يملحه؟ إنّه لا يصلح بعد ذلك إلا لأن يطرح في خارج الدار فيدوسه الناس.
أنتم نور العالم. لا تخفى مدينة على جبل، ولا يوقد سراج ويوضع تحت المكيال، بل على المنارة، فيضيءُ لجميع الذين هم في البيت. هكذا فليضئ نوركم للناس ليروا أعمالكم الصالحة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات». 

و قال المسيح


"فكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه و يعمل بها اشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر 
فنزل المطر و جاءت الانهار و هبت الرياح و وقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط لانه كان مؤسسا على الصخر . 
و كل من يسمع اقوالي هذه و لا يعمل بها يشبه برجل جاهل بنى بيته على الرمل, فنزل المطر و جاءت الانهار و هبت الرياح و صدمت ذلك البيت فسقط و كان سقوطه عظيما ."

يعني من امن بفداء المسيح يجب عليه ان ينفذ تعاليمه و من يحب المسيح يجب ان ينفذ تعاليمه
لانك ان احببت المسيح فقط بدون تنفيذ تعاليمه فلن تدخل الجنة
 لانك لا تحب المسيح و لا تؤمن به 
لانك ان احببته فسيكون حبك بالفعل و ليس بالقول و ذلك بتنفيذ تعاليم المسيح ووصاياه
و هذه بعض من تعاليم المسيح اللي لازم انك تعملها عشان تثبت حبك و ايمانك به 



"هنيئا لصانعي السلام , لأنهم ابناء الله يدعون." (متى 5: 9 ) 

" سمعتم أنه قيل لآبائكم : لا تقتل, فمن يقتل يستوجب حكم القاضي. اما أنا فأقول لكم: من غضب على اخيه استوجب حكم القاضي, ومن قال لأخيه: يا جاهل استوجب حكم المجلس, و من قال له: يا احمق استوجب نار جهنم." (متى 5 : 21-22 ) 

ومتى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين . فإنهم يحبّون أن يصلّوا قائمين في المجامع وفي " زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس . الحق أقول لكم أنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم . وأما أنت فمتى صلّيت فادخل إلى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلِّ إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء . فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية ". ثم يقول :" وحينما تصلّون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلاً كالأمم ، فإنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم . فلا تتشبهوا بهم ، لأن أباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه "

ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين . فإنهم يغيّرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس أنهم صائمين . الحق أقول لكم أنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم . وأنا أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء . فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية 


و ان قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح ( أي عندما تقوم بواجب العبادة والصلاة في بيت الله ) وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك ، فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك وحينئذٍ تعال وقدم قربانك .

"سمعتم أنه قيل: عين بعين و سن بسن. اما انا فاقول لكم: لا تقاوموا من يسيئ إليكم. من لطمك على خدك الايمن , فحول له الآخر. و من أراد أن يخاصمك ليأخذ ثوبك , فاترك له ردائك ايضا. و من سخرك أن تمشي معه ميلا واحدا , فامش معه ميلين." "(متى 5 : 38-41 ) 

"اما انا فاقول لكم : احبوا اعدائكم, و صلوا لأجل الذين يضطهدونكم , فتكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السماوات" (متى 5 : 44) 

"لا تدينوا لئلا تدانوا. فكما تدينون تدانون , و بما تكيلون يكال لكم. لماذا تنظر الى القشة في عين اخيك . و لا تبالي بالخشبة في عينك؟ بل كيف تقول لأخيك : دعني اخرج القشة من عينك . وها هي الخشبة في عينك أنت؟ يا مرائي , اخرج الخشبة من عينك اولا , حتى تبصر جيداً فتخرج القشة من عين اخيك . "(متى 7 : 1- 5 ) 

" فكونوا انتم كاملين , كما ان اباكم السماوي كامل." (متى 5: 48) 



1 لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا . 2 لانكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون . وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون
يكال لكم . 3 ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين اخيك . واما الخشبة التي في عينك
فلا تفطن لها . 4 ام كيف تقول لأخيك دعني اخرج القذى من عينك وها الخشبة في عينك . 5  يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك . وحينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج
القذى من عين اخيك . 6 لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب . ولا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير . لئلا
تدوسها بارجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم 

7 اسألوا تعطوا . اطلبوا تجدوا . اقرعوا يفتح لكم . 8 لان كل من يسأل يأخذ . ومن يطلب يجد . ومن يقرع يفتح له . 9 ام اي انسان منكم اذا سأله ابنه خبزا يعطيه حجرا . 10 وان سأله سمكة يعطيه حية . 11 فان كنتم وانتم اشرار تعرفون ان تعطوا اولادكم عطايا جيدة فكم
بالحري ابوكم الذي في السموات يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه . 


15 احترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان ولكنهم
من داخل ذئاب خاطفة . 16 من ثمارهم تعرفونهم . هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا
. 17 هكذا كل شجرة جيدة تصنع اثمارا جيدة . واما الشجرة الردية فتصنع
اثمارا رديّة . 18 لا تقدر شجرة جيدة ان تصنع اثمارا رديّة ولا شجرة رديّة ان تصنع
اثمارا جيدة . 19 كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقى في النار . 20 فاذا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم 






و انهي ردي بهذه المقولة من سيدي المسيح

و هي 


12 فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضا بهم .
لان هذا هو الناموس والانبياء 13 ادخلوا من الباب الضيق . لانه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي
الى الهلاك . وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه . 14 ما اضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الحياة . وقليلون هم
الذين يجدونه 



و بعد كثير كثير و كلام جميل جدا و مريح اشعر براحة كثير اتمنى اني انقل لك كل كلام و تعاليم المسيح و لكني لست متاكدة ان كنت ستقرا ما كتبت!! ​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

انا انقل لك المزيد من تعاليم المسيح 






    13 انتم ملح الارض.ولكن ان فسد الملح فبماذا يملح.لا يصلح بعد لشيء الا لان يطرح خارجا ويداس من الناس. 14 انتم نور العالم.لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل. 15 ولا يوقدون سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة فيضيء لجميع الذين في البيت. 16 فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات

    17 لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل. 18 فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل. 19 فمن نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى وعلم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر في ملكوت السموات.واما من عمل وعلّم فهذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السموات. 20 فاني اقول لكم انكم ان لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات

    21 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل.ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم. 22 واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم.ومن قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع.ومن قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم. 23 فان قدمت قربانك الى المذبح وهناك تذكرت ان لاخيك شيئا عليك 24 فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب اولا اصطلح مع اخيك.وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك. 25 كن مراضيا لخصمك سريعا ما دمت معه في الطريق.لئلا يسلمك الخصم الى القاضي ويسلمك القاضي الى الشرطي فتلقى في السجن. 26 الحق اقول لك لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الاخير

    27 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن. 28 واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه. 29 فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها وألقها عنك.لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم. 30 وان كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها والقها عنك.لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم

    31 وقيل من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق. 32 واما انا فاقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا لعلّة الزنى يجعلها تزني.ومن يتزوج مطلّقة فانه يزني

    33 ايضا سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تحنث بل أوف للرب اقسامك. 34 واما انا فاقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة.لا بالسماء لانها كرسي الله. 35 ولا بالارض لانها موطئ قدميه.ولا باورشليم لانها مدينة الملك العظيم. 36 ولا تحلف براسك لانك لا تقدر ان تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء او سوداء. 37 بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا.وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير


    43 سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. 44 واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم. 45 لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات.فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين. 46 لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم.اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك. 47 وان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون.أليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا. 48 فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل 



    19 لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الارض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون. 20 بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا في السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون. 21 لانه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك ايضا. 22 سراج الجسد هو العين.فان كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا. 23 وان كانت عينك شريرة فجسدك كله يكون مظلما.فان كان النور الذي فيك ظلاما فالظلام كم يكون

    24 لا يقدر احد ان يخدم سيدين.لانه اما ان يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر او يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر.لا تقدرون ان تخدموا الله والمال. 25 لذلك اقول لكم لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تاكلون وبما تشربون.ولا لاجسادكم بما تلبسون.أليست الحياة افضل من الطعام والجسد افضل من اللباس. 26 انظروا الى طيور السماء.انها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع الى مخازن.وابوكم السماوي يقوتها.ألستم انتم بالحري افضل منها. 27 ومن منكم اذا اهتم يقدر ان يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة. 28 ولماذا تهتمون باللباس.تأملوا زنابق الحقل كيف تنمو.لا تتعب ولا تغزل. 29 ولكن اقول لكم انه ولا سليمان في كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها. 30 فان كان عشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويطرح غدا في التنور يلبسه الله هكذا أفليس بالحري جدا يلبسكم انتم يا قليلي الايمان. 31 فلا تهتموا قائلين ماذا نأكل او ماذا نشرب او ماذا نلبس. 32 فان هذه كلها تطلبها الامم.لان اباكم السماوي يعلم انكم تحتاجون الى هذه كلها. 33 لكن اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم. 34 فلا تهتموا للغد.لان الغد يهتم بما لنفسه.يكفي اليوم شره

يجب ان تؤمن بالمسيح و تعمل بوصاياه لتدخل الجنة 


و اعيدها لك 

يعني من امن بفداء المسيح يجب عليه ان ينفذ تعاليمه و من يحب المسيح يجب ان ينفذ تعاليمه
لانك ان احببت المسيح فقط بدون تنفيذ تعاليمه فلن تدخل الجنة
لانك لا تحب المسيح و لا تؤمن به 
لانك ان احببته فسيكون حبك ((((بالفعل و ليس بالقول)))) و ذلك بتنفيذ تعاليم المسيح ووصاياه
و هذه بعض من تعاليم المسيح اللي لازم انك تعملها عشان تثبت حبك و ايمانك به ​


----------



## I like almase7 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

*نحن نؤمن بالمسيح عيسى عليه السلام بانه رسول وليس اله 

وانه لم يصلب بل رفعه الله بروحه وجسده 

وان هناك اله واحد 

لااله الا الله 

على العموم 

شكرا على ردودكم ومجهودكم 

وانا هنا لكي اعرف اشياء عن دينكم لم اكن اعرفها 

لااقل ولااكثر 

واحترام رايكم *


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*



I like almase7 قال:


> *نحن نؤمن بالمسيح عيسى عليه السلام بانه رسول وليس اله
> 
> وانه لم يصلب بل رفعه الله بروحه وجسده
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز اقدر لك انك تريد ان تعرف و اقدر احترامك للاعضاء هنا
لكن تغلط ليه و قلت ان احنة لازم نؤمن فقط بالمسيح و بعدها نستطيع ان نفعل اي شي نريد؟ 
لا يا اخي هذا كلام باطل و ارجو ان لا تتفوه بكلام انت لا تعرفه
تحياتي لك اخي العزيز
بارككم الله بمحبته


----------



## Tabitha (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*




I like almase7 قال:


> *لابأس لاتتعصب*
> 
> *لكن صحيح ماقاله*



صدقني أخي أنا مو معصب,
ولكن بستغرب جداً لما ناس بتكون جهله بشئ وتتكلم فيه!

*



			اليس من المهم ان نؤمن بيسوع لكي ننال الدينونه هذا والله تعلمته من موضوعي 
صحيح ماقلته ام لا؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
صحيح ما قلت هذا أهم شئ
ولكن هذا ليس كل شئ ولكنه بداية الطريق للحياة الأبدية.

الطريق للحياة الأبدية ليس سهلاً ,
ربنا يسوع قال:
ما اضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الحياة . وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه 
(مت 7 : 14)

ولكنه أعطانا الغلبة:
قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام . في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق. ولكن ثقوا . انا قد غلبت لعالم 
(يو 16 : 33)

إقرأ مشاركة jesus=love 
أنا عن نفسي إستفدت منها
يا رب انت كمان تكون إستفدت.


*



			وهناك ايضا شي اسمه صكوك غفران اذا اخطأتم بس ( مسألة حسابه الله يعلم )
لااريد ان اكذب
كلامي ليس في استهزاء انا اقول الحقيقه ان اخطأت اتمنى ان توضح لي
وسوف اسامحك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
صكوك الغفران هذه بدعة ظهرت بالقرن الـ 13 ولكنها بقوة الله إنتهت.
المسيحية إيمانها واضح جداً من أول يوم ظهر فيه ربنا بالجسد
فلو صكوك الغفران هذه نابعة من الإيمان المسيحي
ليه الله ظل ساكت حتى القرن الـ 13 ليعلمنا بها؟


*



			وشكرا لمرورك بموضوعي 
لك كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لشخصك الكريم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
شكراً لقلبك الكبير وإسلوبك المهذب
الرب ينور قلبك ويرشدك لطريقه.


----------



## I like almase7 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

*اوكي يامحب يسوع 

كلامك وصل

انه الشخص لازم يعمل بوصاياها اذا لم يعمل بوصاياه لن ينال الدينونه ,,,

 وحتى لو كان يعبد يسوع ,,, 

وشكرا على ردك *

*واوكيه ياانستازيا 

شكرا على التوضيح 

والحمدلله انا في طريق الحق ياانستازيا 

وسامحوني اذا اخطأت لأي عضو قام بالمرور بموضوعي

الشكر للجميع

*


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

ارتاحيت يا good_man؟
اكلت على دماغك بعد ما خرفت و ارسلت سمومك الكاذبة؟
هذا حال كل واحد مثلك
حاول تتعلم ادب الحوار يا جاهل



I like almase7 قال:


> *نحن نؤمن بالمسيح عيسى عليه السلام بانه رسول وليس اله *
> 
> *وانه لم يصلب بل رفعه الله بروحه وجسده *
> 
> ...


 
ما دخل الموضوع هذا بما تؤمن؟
في حد سألك ما تؤمن انت به بالنسبة للمسيح؟
رجاءا اترك النط للاسلاميات مستقبلا و الا سيحذف ردك مستقبلا!


----------



## I like almase7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

*

 اليست هناك حريه الردود في هذا المنتدى !! 

واليس ردك ليس له دخل بسؤالي في الموضوع !! 

رجاءا اترك النط للاسلاميات مستقبلا و الا سيحذف ردك مستقبلا! 

المهم ,,

حسنا يااعزيزي,,

كلامك وصل,, 

اتريد قول شي اخر ؟؟ *


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

*اطلب من الاخ
I like almase7 
اخترام الزعيم وتقيد بقوانين المنتدى والمشرفين​*


----------



## I like almase7 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

*انا لم اقل شي يااستفانوس لكي تطلب مني احترامه !!! 

لاني

 انا محترم الزعيم ومحترم الجميع من الاساس !!! 

قلت حسنا كلامك وصل بمعناه ساتقيد القوانين ,,

*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

*جميل​*


----------



## I like almase7 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الجنة و النار في المسيحية؟*

*اتمنى دائما ياعزيزي استفانوس ,,,

تعجبك ردودي ,,,

وتعجبني ردودك ,,,*


----------

